# Man Looking for Mature rper



## Evillordling (Mar 3, 2018)

Hello, everyone how is your day, midday, or night going? Well, I hope. Anyways, I come to you looking for some help. I have hit a rather boring wall as of late. I need a good distraction. I would like to do some stories with people. I will say this though, I'm not into Vore or la poo poo, and water sports. I'm pretty open with my idea's and do my best to work hard and give a good story out there. I do have some rather odd fetishes. But I will tell them to you if your interested. If not, no problem and I don't judge. I will do my best for whomever I rp with. I want us both to enjoy this story.


What I have a hankering for is TG, and Preg. If anyone wants to do that with me, I would be very excited. If not it's not the end of the world and I'm sure we can figure something out.


18+ Please as well. I'm a rather older fellow and I don't wish to make it uncomfortable for either of us.


----------



## Evillordling (Mar 3, 2018)

bump


----------



## Evillordling (Mar 3, 2018)

Bumping again no luck.


----------



## Evillordling (Mar 3, 2018)

<< No luck for me it seems.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

Takes days for obscure stuff I'd assume since RPing is fairly personal/intimate. Also this section is sort of slow moving anyways. If someone were genuinely interested, they wouldn't give up at that tantalizing RP simply not being at the top of the list.

You ever try that sinkhole F-list? I've had some good luck on that site but it's a whole different creepy-ass bag of beans. If you haven't tried it you might want to check it out.


----------



## Evillordling (Mar 4, 2018)

I've never even heard of that. <.< Thank you though for that.


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi are you still looking for roleplaying partners?


----------



## Evillordling (Mar 4, 2018)

Yes I am.


----------



## Kahmurah (Mar 4, 2018)

Heya, I can join up with in doing some RP where and when I can if you are still looking for partners to RP with.


----------



## Evillordling (Mar 4, 2018)

You can hit the link or you can send me a pm and we can do it on there.


----------



## Evillordling (Mar 8, 2018)

bump


----------



## Madoneverything (Mar 10, 2018)

What are these odd fetishes you speak of?


----------



## Evillordling (Apr 8, 2018)

If someone has any real questions you can pm me and I will get back to you quickly as possible.


----------



## Evillordling (Apr 9, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Evillordling (Apr 9, 2018)

bump for luck


----------



## TimberLope (Apr 9, 2018)

Hey! I happen to be in the trans spectrum. And I’m pretty new to this whole thing. Not sure what exactly you’re looking for in that.


----------



## Evillordling (Apr 9, 2018)

Well Im looking into a partner who wouldn't mind going through the whole changes of it and working on a good story idea on it


----------



## Evillordling (Apr 12, 2018)

bump


----------



## Evillordling (Apr 22, 2018)

bump


----------



## Evillordling (Apr 27, 2018)

*bumppers*


----------



## Evillordling (May 9, 2018)

_bumples_


----------



## Evillordling (May 10, 2018)

<< >>


----------



## Evillordling (May 12, 2018)

bump


----------



## Evillordling (May 12, 2018)

bumpy


----------



## Evillordling (Jun 8, 2018)

bump


----------



## Evillordling (Jun 27, 2018)

bumps


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 2, 2018)

Evillordling said:


> Hello, everyone how is your day, midday, or night going? Well, I hope. Anyways, I come to you looking for some help. I have hit a rather boring wall as of late. I need a good distraction. I would like to do some stories with people. I will say this though, I'm not into Vore or la poo poo, and water sports. I'm pretty open with my idea's and do my best to work hard and give a good story out there. I do have some rather odd fetishes. But I will tell them to you if your interested. If not, no problem and I don't judge. I will do my best for whomever I rp with. I want us both to enjoy this story.
> 
> What I have a hankering for is TG, and Preg. If anyone wants to do that with me, I would be very excited. If not it's not the end of the world and I'm sure we can figure something out.
> 
> ...



hey man are you still open for any rps?


----------



## Evillordling (Aug 1, 2018)

bumps


----------



## Evillordling (Oct 24, 2018)

bump


----------



## Evillordling (Oct 26, 2018)

bumpith


----------



## Evillordling (Oct 27, 2018)

*bump*


----------



## Evillordling (Oct 30, 2018)

bymp


----------



## Evillordling (Nov 4, 2018)

bump


----------



## Evillordling (Nov 8, 2018)

bump


----------



## Evillordling (Nov 18, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Ambee (Nov 19, 2018)

Hey, I am a really busy person so it could be slow but, if our wants check out, would love to work something out! If you are still looking.


----------



## Evillordling (Dec 31, 2018)

bump


----------



## Evillordling (Jan 16, 2019)

bump


----------



## Evillordling (Jan 20, 2019)

bump


----------



## FortuneBee (Jan 22, 2019)

Evillordling said:


> bump


Hello there! I'm currently in the market for a couple new RP partners and thought maybe we could chat and see if we're compatible. I like to consider myself pretty easy to work with, so hopefully we can come up with something that will be fun for both of us.


----------



## shadowangely (Feb 1, 2019)

are you interested in demon x anthro or just anthro x anthro ? and do you do m x m or m x f ?


----------

